# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  BOMBA PARA ELEVACION ELEVAR AGUA TUBERIA TUBO A 40 50 60 70 80 METROS MTS DE ALTURA MEDIA ALTA PRESION BOMBEAR BOMBEO MOTOBOMBA GASOLINERA AGRICOLA AGRICULTURA MOTOR GASOLINA CARACOL FIERRO 15 HP 15HP

## madagricola

*MOTOBOMBA DE ALTA PRESION PARA ELEVAR AGUA A GRANDES ALTURAS*    *LLAMAR EN LIMA AL 980-980-698 
(ANTO6504@HOTMAIL.COM)  PRECIOS ECONOMICOS !  ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS O AL EXTRANJERO*     Temas similares: BOMBA DE AGUA AGRICOLA AGRICULTURA IRRIGACION RIEGO POR ASPERSION ASPERSOR CAÑON BOMBEO MEDIA ALTA PRESION PSI LIBRAS BOMBEAR IRRIGAR REGAR MOTOBOMBA GASOLINERA  MOTOR GASOLINA CARACOL 13 15 HP 15HP BOMBA SUMERGIBLE POZO AGRICOLA AGUA FREATICA TRIFASICA 220V 380V VOLTIOS 5.5 7.5 10HP 12.5 15HP 20HP HP 170 MTS METROS TUBERIA DESCARGA 2'' 3'' CUERPO 4'' 6'' PULGADAS PEDROLLO FRANKLIN HIDROSTAL PERU BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) BOMBA MANUAL ELEVACION DE AGUA A PALANCA ( NO USA ELECTRICIDAD ) PUEDE SUBIR ELEVAR HASTA 7 METROS DE ALTURA PARA EL CAMPOY  LA CASA RURAL LIFT FORCE HANDPUMP Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales

----------


## josezaratefeijoo

pero no esta la foto de la bomba,tamaño pulgadas,etc

----------

